# Ampmeter



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

A voltmeter set to read in mV.


----------



## dcbusman (Aug 13, 2013)

And convert that to amps ?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Yep

If your shunt says 100Amps/75mV it means that with 100amps going trough it there will be a voltage of 75mVolts across it

It's linear so
7.5mV = 10 amps
15mV = 20 amps
30mV = 40 amps
75mV = 100 amps
150mV = 200 amps


----------

